

Easy concurrent subprocessing in Ruby - nevinera
http://nevinera.net/elegant-subprocessing

======
nevinera
The source is at
[http://github.com/emcien/parenting](http://github.com/emcien/parenting) if
anyone prefers to go straight there.

